# Manejar puerto paralelo de entrada.



## Meta (May 20, 2010)

Hola:

He logrado hacer funcionar el programa mediante C# controlar el puerto serie como salida. Ahora me toca que me detecte las entrada del LPT. Cualquier información para lograrlo es bien revicida.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHVsolpOPXQ

Descargar ejemplo C#.

Saludo.

PD: _Cuando acabe con C#, lo pasará a Visual Basic y Visual C++._


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

Hola meta

para cambiar las salidas como entradas de los pines 2-9 tan solo pon en estado alto el bit 5 del registro de control... 
y en lugar de utilizar outport utilizas inpport al los registros de entrada(2-9) o como le hallas llamado a la rutina de la  api...

ejecute el programa pero no funciona si no se  tiene el framework de la versión 2010 de VS...
yo creo que deberias generar un paquete distribuible...

seria mucho pedir que subieras el código fuente? no tengo el vs2010 pero igual me las ingenio... je

de paso te felicito ya tienes bien completo estos temas... 

saludos


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2010)

Hola:

Voy a probar, no lo he entregado hasta el momento el código fuente por motivos de que quiero hacer un buen manual y no está acabado del todo. También lo voy a pasar a VC++ y VB .net 2010 en español.

Ya puedes descargar en español http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/#2010-Visual-CS


Debes teneri instalado el FrameWork 4.0.

Descargar FrameWork .net 4.0

También puedes descargarlo con Windows Update. Por suerte, cuando salga el Service PAck de Window 7, ya vendrá incluido. Visual Studio 2010 está preparado para Windows 7.

Luego te paso el código fuente que he hecho hasta el momento.

Muchísimas gracias por tu participación.


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

Ok...

La version del link es de evaluacion? 
o registrandola es gratuita?
o me espero al pirata o crack? jejejej

Saludos...


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2010)

En este enlace está el de TRIAL PROFESSIONAL que no nos interesa y el Visual C# 2010 Express, versión gratuita que es el que debes bajar.

El gratuito hay que registrarse, si ya tienes una cuanta hotmail te da un código para que lo instroduzca, todo gratuito. Si no pones el código, sólo te deja usar 30 días. Así Microsoft controlará si vale la pena usar la versión gratuita y de paso que todo el mundo tenga hotmail.

Saludo.


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

> Así Microsoft controlará si vale la pena usar la versión gratuita y de paso que todo el mundo tenga hotmail.



si no dan paso sin huarache.... jejeje

Muchas gracias... lo estoy descargando.. pero me pide el XP SP3 que lo estoy tambien bajando, a ver que tal la 2003 no me agrado mucho....

SAludos......

*EDITO:*

jejej No funciona el SP3.... son mejores los piratas... jejeje
le sigo intentando......


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2010)

ME funciona con Windows XP SP3.


----------



## strikler13 (Nov 22, 2010)

hola meta, me puede indicar donde o como esuqe actica C5 para usarlo el LPT como entrada esq no lo ubico por ningun lado. Tu ayuda sera  bien recivida.
desde ya gracias.


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2010)

Aquí hay un manual con código fuente incluido.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html


----------



## strikler13 (Nov 22, 2010)

aah perfecto, ahorita mismo me lo leo y veo que hay, si tengo dudas luego te consulto he.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## strikler13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Meta, estube leyendo lo que me diste, y pues ahi te explica como usasr el puerto como salida.
Muy bien, aora quisiera saber como lo hago para ocupar los bits Do-D7 como entrada.

Lei que es con C5 y pero que este no se muestra en el conector!
Entonces mi duda es, como le ago para activar en alto??


----------

